# California Car Duster?



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Has anyone used this and what do they think? It says "Guranteed not to scratch" but being my car is Phantom Black, I'd like to know what you guys think


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Somebody bought me one and I tossed it. Not buying that it won't scratch or that "it cleans better the dirtier it gets." Since the fibers are treated with wax -- it leaves smear marks on your car -- although that's supposed to stop after a while.

I don't know. Guess I don't believe there are magic shortcuts in life. In this case, I'm getting the bucket and wash mitt out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I use mine all the time. I have not had wax problems. The directions on it states you may see some wax smudges when it's first used because of the newness but it wipes right off. The fibers are treated with wax but you cannot tell by feel. The fibers are soft I did not experience any wax residue.

It works fantastic. I have seen people at car shows with top end cars using them as well. They do not scratch. I have seen people on Barrett Jackson using them when the camera pans the outside of the car show. 

I even use it to dust the dash board and seats. It wipes up dust like magic. I love it. It eliminates the damp chamois method to wipe the car down to get the dust off.

They are not to be used as a substitute for washing. It's a dust remover NOT for scarfing up dirt and roar tar etc. The only negative to it is It wipes up everything, so if you wipe over say, wheel dressing over spray, it will be held in the duster until the duster is full of dust, then you may end up smearing the black smudges on the paint. It wipes right off though. When you see that happening it's time to wash it. If you avoid tire dressing over spray and road gunk your's won't gunk up. 

The directions also states the dirtier they get the better they work and no need to wash it. Further in the instructions it states if you must wash it, and YOU WILL..... to use a mild detergent like woolite and wash by hand and air dry. I have washed mine twice, I used clothing detergent ..TIDE and followed it up with car wash soap, then rinsed. Doing so removed all the gunk and dirt.... I let it air dry in the sun. Each time it performed like new, not that they are expensive... Walmart..... 9.99. This will be the 3rd summer now and washed it for the second time just last week. I use it almost daily. 

You will love it. I am always dusting my car and wifes down with it. *


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

No scratches with mine on my QSM. I use it prior to putting the car cover on.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I've had mine for a couple of years now... I used it on my T/A at shows and now on the Goat...Both black... no issues.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I've had mine for more than 10 years. It did leave some wax smear marks when I first got it for maybe the first year. It's just about turned black now and I've never washed or cleaned it. I do shake it out quite vigorously after each use, especially after using it in the pollen season or if I've driven through a dusty area for a quick cleaning!

It's an impressive product for "in-between" washes, it does not replace a good washing as necessary. If you drive in the rain and get dirt splashed up the side of the car...it needs washed, not california dusted! Remember any soap and any rubbing on your car are destructive processes, so if you can avoid the process when not necessary, it will save your paint job. As B_A_ says, there are no magic shortcuts, you still gotta wash and wax the car by hand to keep it looking awesome...just only do it when necessary.

When you use the duster, DON'T USE PRESSURE AND RUB with it....just lightly brush it over the surface. I think that is the secret to keep from scratching.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *I use mine all the time. I have not had wax problems. The directions on it states you may see some wax smudges when it's first used because of the newness but it wipes right off. The fibers are treated with wax but you cannot tell by feel. The fibers are soft I did not experience any wax residue.
> 
> It works fantastic. I have seen people at car shows with top end cars using them as well. They do not scratch. I have seen people on Barrett Jackson using them when the camera pans the outside of the car show.
> 
> ...


:agree 

I have one, no problems. Before I used it, I set it on some newspaper to help soak up *some* of the oil. It comes in handy expecally here in the desert where the wind blows all the time. It is pointless for me to wash the car every week, when I can just mop up the dust, followed by some quick detailer.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I use one for dusting the interior.

That's it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*duster*

It works as stated,, but wash it a few times a year and wash it when you 1st get it


----------

